# Girl teasing me



## The Paranoid Android (Mar 5, 2015)

OK, so in my chemistry class we're put into groups. There is 4 other people in the group I'm in, 2 girls who are chill and don't bother me that much, 1 guy who gets on my nerves every once in a while, and a very attractive girl who gets on my nerves a lot. I rarely ever talk to any of them unless we're doing group work. I think the guy and attractive girl assume I like her because of my shyness, but I really don't like her at all. She's obnoxious and annoying. I'm always shy and anxious, not just around her.

The attractive girl teases me a lot though and I really don't like it. She asks me questions like "do you want to hold my hand?", she pokes and touches me, she will get really up close to me to the point where our faces seem like they're inches away. Now sure this seems like flirting and you may think "she's interested in you", but no she already has a boyfriend. I don't understand why she does it. She's may be looking for attention, but I'm not giving her any. Just today, I was trying to sleep in class, but then she'll loudly say my name and start playfully punching me. Then the guy asks me questions like "why are you so close to him?" and "are you scared of being that close to her". I really feel like she's just doing it because she knows I feel uncomfortable and enjoys seeing me uncomfortable.

I'm just so confused as to what here motive is. Is she actually interested in me? Is she looking for attention? Is she just being a jerk and enjoys seeing me uncomfortable? I WISH I KNEW! Ugh, I just wish she would just leave me alone.


----------



## RandomGentleman (Aug 4, 2014)

The Paranoid Android said:


> she pokes and touches me, she will get really up close to me to the point where our faces seem like they're inches away..


Easy solution. Headbutt her. Poke her eyes. Slap her ears with your palm. Or try to out creep her. That always works. Consider stroking her hair while trying to imitate Gollum or something. You might be arrested though.

I suppose you could also just ask her to stop but that's a boring answer.


----------



## The Paranoid Android (Mar 5, 2015)

I feel like if I told her to leave me alone it might just get worse like a past experience I had about a year ago with this girl who was sexually harassing me and I told her twice to stop but then she started calling me gay and then other people started throwing homophobic slurs towards me. Plus I'm too damn shy to actually confront her about it. Hopefully she'll stop if I continue acting uninterested around her.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

The Paranoid Android said:


> Just today, I was trying to sleep in class


:lol

Umm, it would be difficult to say what's going on without seeing it in action. Maybe she just takes enjoyment in seeing you squirm... Or, maybe she finds you attractive, but has no interest in progressing beyond flirting (some girls just like doing this)...

Can you talk to one of the other two girls in your group? a) get her advice and thoughts about it, and b) maybe she'll act as a barrier between you and your 'friend'.


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

She's just messing with you because you're the quiet kid. Tons of people, mostly girls, would do this to me in school. It doesn't mean they're attracted to you. They're just bored. I didn't have sex with that many of them.


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

Tell them to **** off.

Any further harassment after that should be brought to the attention of staff.


----------



## bfs (Jan 9, 2015)

Honestly say with a adamant "stop messing with me" or something to that effect. She is messing with you because it is fun and likes the reaction she's getting from you...Don't under any circumstances take this as a "maybe she likes me". If she does she will apologize if not well then...she doesn't


----------



## johnsmith15 (Jul 22, 2014)

You have to use your voice... It isn't hard to talk to people once you get used to it. You just have to keep in that back of your mind that the words that come from her mouth, do not mean anything. You are telling her to back off, you will be fine, just believe in that.


----------



## Remnant of Dawn (Feb 22, 2012)

Yeah, this sounds like a situation where she's bored and just messing with you. Best way to handle this in my experience is just to not react at all. Just ignore it. Sometimes they'll even find that funny though :/


----------



## Terranaut (Jul 11, 2013)

Don't over think it. Call her bluff by taking her hand, and if she sticks her face into yours steal a wicked kiss. It's doubtful she'll slap you. But in any event, you'll find out for sure what's up with her. Maybe she WANTS to make out with you. Don't bother about the boyfriend. If it were the other way around he'd not care about you. Been there, done that. I won. I rule.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

The Paranoid Android said:


> I feel like if I told her to leave me alone it might just get worse like a past experience I had about a year ago with this girl who was sexually harassing me and I told her twice to stop but then she started calling me gay and then other people started throwing homophobic slurs towards me. Plus I'm too damn shy to actually confront her about it. Hopefully she'll stop if I continue acting uninterested around her.


That would be HER problem - if it starts any issues, she was the one who started it.

I would just say to her that she has a boyfriend. :stu 
I don't know why girls do that - is not getting enough attention from her boyfriend or something?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Stop taking a shower for a week,and she will never get close to you again


----------



## mike91 (Sep 23, 2012)

Ask to change group and she probably likes you i seen a girl kick a guy in the balls and my friend found out that she liked him girls are just a mind **** and confusing as hell
Ps if you kiss her and she hates you get ready for her boyfriend to kick your ***


----------

